# can yasmin cause diarrhea?



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I have been IBS-c for a long time and i just started on the bc pill yasmin.I noticed after 4 days of taking yasmin that my stools were softer and yesturday i had diarrhea.Could yasmin be causing diarrhea?


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

I don't know, but it is the same coincidence I'm experiencing with my birth control pill too. (See Allesse post) Hope we get some replies. I can't decide which is worse....Ibs c or d! Have you ever been on bcps before?Cori


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I was on orthotricyclin and got very constipated on that one.I don't plan to quit yasmin because it has less side effects then the other pills i have tried.I think i just need to adjust my fiber supplement to a lower dose now that i don't need so much.This weather is causing major spasms in my colon too and that agrivates the problem tenfold!


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

I am on Yasmin too. I am IBS-D so of course I have D a lot, but I started taking Birth Control right around the same time that I was diagnosed with IBS. I wonder if all of my suffering could possibly be linked to the Yasmin??? That would be wonderful news to me. I just don't know if I should go off the pill to see if that is what is doing it or not...Any advice would be muchly appreciated! Thanks!


----------

